# 09' Stock Wheel Size?



## mattyBrute (Aug 21, 2009)

I know it's a 12 inch rime but what are the other dimensions?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

should be 25x8x12 and 25x10x12


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Correct me if Im wrong but I think the stock wheels are 6" wide not sure about the offset, but I think you need a 5+2 for aftermarket rims


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

oh wheels... sorry.............. i was thinking tires.... 

Brute Force 750i 06-09 (F) 25x8-12 12x7 4/110 5+2 
Brute Force 750i 06-09 (R) 25x10-12 12x7 4/110 5+2 

We have all this information in our referance library I guess it's time to send out a reminder email that we have it & where its at.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=kawasakilugchart


----------



## mattyBrute (Aug 21, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> oh wheels... sorry.............. i was thinking tires....
> 
> Brute Force 750i 06-09 (F) 25x8-12 12x7 4/110 5+2
> Brute Force 750i 06-09 (R) 25x10-12 12x7 4/110 5+2
> ...


Thx, that answers it all.

Matty


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

we should send out a email detailing a lot of our cool features and assets.
would help people get more out of the forum for sure.


----------

